

Ask HN: Free Isometric (2.5D) Game Engine Recommendations - jakobdabo

I have some ideas and would like to realize them in a small game. I know nothing about 3D and have some experience in 2D game development so I think the ideal case for me would be a 2.5D game engine (like in Diablo 2 or Fallout 1&#x2F;2). I&#x27;m looking something in C or maybe C++, multi-platform (Windows&#x2F;Linux&#x2F;BSD&#x2F;MAC).
Can you please recommend anything?
======
joeld42
Write it yourself. ISO games tend to have a lot of little difference and it's
hard to find an exact fit, plus most of them are just hacked up versions of
regular 2d tile maps. You'll end up customizing it enough that you might as
well write it from scratch. If I was in your shoes I'd use SDL.

------
jason_slack
Cocos2d-x ([http://cocos2d-x.org](http://cocos2d-x.org)) free, open-sourced,
C++. Also can handle any 3D needs if you have them in the future. It can
handle anything that you throw at it.

------
mannewalis
checkout out Cocos2d-x and Tilemaps.

[http://www.cocos2d-x.org](http://www.cocos2d-x.org)

and

[http://www.cocos2d-x.org/hub/23](http://www.cocos2d-x.org/hub/23)

------
haidrali
[http://www.isogenicengine.com/](http://www.isogenicengine.com/) is isometic
gaming engine i have used it a long while ago ... look at it

